# is it a miscarriage? an etopic pregnancy? or a normal pregnancy?



## wantingtoknow

Hi All, 

wondering if anyone out there have been in a similar situation. i'm 35 (turning 36 in a month) it's our fist time TTC. i was on mirena Iud for a couple of years, got it removed 1 1/2 ago. my periods have always been regular 25 days and pretty normal flow. my first period after we started ttc came 10 days late but it was a normal one, the second one (or what i thought it was) came 17 days late, and it was abnormal, very light flow but dark brownish discharge that has not gone away yet 20 days bleeding (an counting) 

My dr sent me for blood, urine and ultrasound tests, i just got the results from the blood test, and my dr mentioned 3 possible scenarios he said that my Hcg was 14 which could mean 3 things 1) that i am pregnant and that the level of HGC should be increasing as we speak and which will mean we still have to find out why i'm bleeding 2)that i had a miscarriage and that the level of Hcg should decrease to get to <5 (he sent me to have another blood test) and 3) that i'm having an etopic pregnancy which the ultrasound result would confirm whether this is the case or not. so even tough i don't have a firm answer from my doctor i think is pretty clear that pregnancy occurred and unfortunately it will most likely not be a full/successful pregnancy :( i'm having a second blood test tomorrow and i'm hoping to hear back from my dr re: ultrasound results next week. 

Have anyone experienced something similar? any experiences you share with me will make the waiting and doubtless more bearable :wacko:

thanks and good luck to everyone


----------



## Natsby

Poor you, don´t give up hope, two of my friends bled and continued to have healthy babies, twins in both cases. keeping our fingers crossed for you


----------



## sarahincanada

hmmm thats very strange...I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:
I thought with an ectopic there was also pain so if you are not in pain I wouldnt think it was that. so your period was 20 days late and now has been bleeding for 20 more days? I hope that you find out that your hcg has gone up, when will you know? :hugs:


----------



## wantingtoknow

@Natsby, thank you so much hope i get the same luck i'm not trying to be negative but i'm have to be realistic and hcg of 14 seems extremely low for several weeks of pregnancy (considering that my previous period before this 20 days of bleeding was back in March 23, anyways i will wait and see. thanks for your encouraging words

@Sarahincanada. thank you for your answer, my first period after we started trying was on day 31 of my cycle on march 23rd (normal period 4-5 days normal flow) then after 42 days on May 5th i started bleeding and yes i've been bleeding since, not a lot a but pretty constant, the first few days were heavier but still not a lot and then spotting few times a day almost everyday. i'm not in pain have some sort of very mild cramps some times but nothing that i can call pain. i'm having the second blood test on saturday hopefully my dr will get the results early next week, he should also be receiving the results from my ultrasound and that would hopefully confirm or rule out the etopic pregnancy so hopefully by mid or end of next week i will know more. let see what happens.


----------



## Seity

It could easily be any of those options. Unfortunately, you're just going to have to wait for the results of the next test. Ectopic is the least likely since you don't mention being in pain. But it's very common for women to bleed and go on to have a perfectly normal pregnancy.


----------



## wantingtoknow

@Seity thanks for readying/answering i will keep my fingers crossed and will keep you girls posted :)


----------



## tulip girl

Hello wantingtoknow,

I really hope everything turns out well for you. I have everything crossed. x

RE: ectopic. Don't want to scare you, but I had absolutely no pain with my ectopic. 'Ectopic pregnancies' don't necessary have to be in the tube. The word itself just means 'in the wrong place'. Mine was at the entrance to the tube, it just never quite made it to my uterus. My symptoms were bleeding (dark reddy brown) and a feeling of needing the loo (pressure from the ectopic on my bowel).

I really, really hope you have answers soon. As I said at the start, I don't want to scare you, just wanted to give you the info you asked for. And as many of the ladies have already said, many many women bleed throughout their pregnancies and go on to have lovely bouncing babies.

Wishing you so much luck. x x x x


----------



## Desperado167

Wantingtoknow:hugs:,I bled for nearly three weeks after a few of my mc's , but I really hope things work out for you Hun,love and prayers :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:hope u are ok,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wantingtoknow

@tulip Girl, thanks for your kind words. sorry to hear about you etopic pregnancy, and don't worry about scaring me i appreciate you sharing your experience it helps to know what has happened to other woman. how long did you bleed for? did you get your hcg very low? hope things go well for you too :)

@Desperado167, thanks so much for your good wishes, sorry to hear about your mc's hope things work out well for you too. :)


----------



## tulip girl

wantingtoknow said:


> @tulip Girl, thanks for your kind words. sorry to hear about you etopic pregnancy, and don't worry about scaring me i appreciate you sharing your experience it helps to know what has happened to other woman. how long did you bleed for? did you get your hcg very low? hope things go well for you too :)QUOTE]
> 
> Hey there wantingtoknow. I continued to bleed until I had the ectopic removed around 2 weeks after I first started bleeding. The hospital weren't sure it was ectopic and kept asking me to go back for another scan a week later, then another....(at first they thought I was having a miscarriage)
> 
> After I had the surgery, I stopped bleeding straight away. My HCG was about 800 at the start (6 weeks) and was dropping but very very slowly.
> 
> How are you feeling? Have you had any more news? I have everything crossed for you hunny. x x x x


----------



## Desperado167

Hi wantingtoknow,how are you,:hugs:Been thinking of you and I hope things have worked out for u Hun,love and prayers :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wantingtoknow

@tulip Girl, thanks for sharing your experience. by reading your post it makes me think i may not be experiencing the same thing as my HCG has always been so low (it has never shown positive in urine) so i guess it should be a mc. i will find out soon, i hope. i had blood test on saturday so by tuesday or wednesday my dr should have the results from both, second blood test and ultrasound so i should find out then. few more days and i would know what is is. thanks for your support and kinds words those are really appreciated as i've been feeling quite sad lately i just want this to be over so i can move on and focus on getting healthy and see what happens then. :) hope you are doing well

@Desperado167. hi there, hope you are doing well :) thanks for asking, as you can see from my above answer to Tulipgirl, no news yet, i'm still spotting but not that much, i've been feeling so sleepy though i can't help it i'm not sure if is that i'm a bit sad or maybe so tired for long 25 days of bleeding and spotting who knows, i'm taking tomorrow off to do some shopping with a friend and hope that helps me feel better and make the days pass by faster. thanks so much for your kind words and hope things are going well with you. 
:)


----------



## tulip girl

:hugs: Hang on in there wantingtoknow. I understand the feeling of being in limbo, it's so horrible. I hope you get good news tomorrow. Thinking of you. x x


----------



## Desperado167

Praying and hoping you get good news Hun,have a great day shopping and keep us posted,we are all here for u Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

good luck wantingtoknow, hoping the best for you :hugs:


----------



## wantingtoknow

Thank you ladies for your support, kind words and good wishes, really appreciate them. I have not hear back from my dr yet however mother nature eliminated one of my options I got a real (full flow, heavy) period this morning, so pregnancy is totally out of the equation, the only thing left to know is whether was a m/c or etopic ( does it really matter?) I have a Dr appointment on Friday so I guess I will find out. Thank you all for the info, advises and your kind words :) hope you are well, the best to all of you :)


----------



## Natsby

Sorry to hear it wasn´t the news you were hoping for. Maybe next cycle, fingers crossed for you.x


----------



## Desperado167

wantingtoknow said:


> Thank you ladies for your support, kind words and good wishes, really appreciate them. I have not hear back from my dr yet however mother nature eliminated one of my options I got a real (full flow, heavy) period this morning, so pregnancy is totally out of the equation, the only thing left to know is whether was a m/c or etopic ( does it really matter?) I have a Dr appointment on Friday so I guess I will find out. Thank you all for the info, advises and your kind words :) hope you are well, the best to all of you :)

Awk so sorry Hun :hugs:,hope you are ok and at least u know now were u stand,so so sad it just wasn't what u wanted,take care and let us know how Friday goes and remember we are all here for u wen u need us for support,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tulip girl

wantingtoknow said:


> Thank you ladies for your support, kind words and good wishes, really appreciate them. I have not hear back from my dr yet however mother nature eliminated one of my options I got a real (full flow, heavy) period this morning, so pregnancy is totally out of the equation, the only thing left to know is whether was a m/c or etopic ( does it really matter?) I have a Dr appointment on Friday so I guess I will find out. Thank you all for the info, advises and your kind words :) hope you are well, the best to all of you :)

So sorry wantingtoknow. Take care of yourself. Hope you get your little bundle very soon. x x x


----------



## sarahincanada

wantingtoknow said:


> Thank you ladies for your support, kind words and good wishes, really appreciate them. I have not hear back from my dr yet however mother nature eliminated one of my options I got a real (full flow, heavy) period this morning, so pregnancy is totally out of the equation, the only thing left to know is whether was a m/c or etopic ( does it really matter?) I have a Dr appointment on Friday so I guess I will find out. Thank you all for the info, advises and your kind words :) hope you are well, the best to all of you :)

sorry to hear that :hugs: if it was a m/c or ectopic they say you are very fertile the next month so wishing you lots of luck next cycle :hugs:


----------



## wantingtoknow

Hi Ladies, hope you all are doing well! So finally a closure for this episode of my life, went to the doctor on friday and he had finally got all the results of my tests, my HCG levels have gone back to normal so i'm not longer pregnant it was a m/c as my ultrasound came back fine so now i know what happened. Now the good news is that as i got a normal period now the doctor said that if this period ends like a normal one i could go back to trying :) so let see what happens. thank you so much for your support and king words, prayers and good wishes. i wish you all the best!


----------

